# Anyone watching A Secret Life of Elephants?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OMG I am in tears


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I had to turn it off. The baby one with the swollen ankle was so sad


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know, they sedated the mum and the baby and the baby had a broken ankle, they have given the baby antibitoics an dhopefully it will be ok.    Good thing you turned it off as when they sedated the mum it was touch and go because of the way she fell and the baby Miro was getting so stressed.    II was sobbing!


----------

